# E-Cigarette Could Save Millions of Lives



## Alex (11/11/14)

http://www.mjtecig.com/news/e-cigarette-could-save-millons-of-lives.html

Scientists say that if all smokers in the world switched from cigarettes to electronic cigarettes, it could save millions of lives. In the UK there are currently about 100,000 deaths per year attributable to smoking, worldwide it is estimated to be more than five million.

Read more here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (12/11/14)

I was informed by a person in the minister of health's office that e-cigs and products will never be legal here in Mauritius. The only factor that will change their mind is if the World Health Organisation approves and distributes a report saying so.


----------

